# First Three Gets a Sketch



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

I would love to begin to draw, and I won't say I am horrible at it, but I definitely am not good. The first three to post will get a sketch of their horse. Please give me a large, decent quality photo though. Thanks!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Heres my fave pic of my horse.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hey could you sketch this pic ?! thanks


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hopefully i got in on time*

It can be different








thankyou


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

HeroMyOttb:
Your horse is gorgeous and my sketch just does not do her justice, but here it is...


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh thanks the picture is beautiful!! If you don't mind but I saved it into my pictures on my computer?


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't mind at all... do whatever you want with it.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

gypsygirl:
What a beautiful horse you have! Since I am a dead beginner at drawing, this turned out to be an epic fail, and I apologize for that, but I did try and learn. Thanks for the challenge!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Would you take a fourth sketch? xP


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sure, but let me warn you, like the above ones, they are not good at all. lol


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh no, I think they're great! Thanks!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

dont know if im too late or not -- but could you do one of these. 









^lenny


i would like one of these done as i had to make that horrible desission of putting him down due to a stroke with no recovery,


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay guys....I haven't forgotten about this...just busy. I will do as many as possible asap. Sorry if they suck!


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

brookelovesparelli:sorry it looks terrible...it was a hard angle lol


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

annalover:
im not even going to say how terrible these are anymore. i feel like i an ruining all of your beautiful horses .....


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

jadewood:









Okay guys.... all done. This is officially closed lol


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Awh, it's not bad! It's lovely! Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

thankyou soo much! I cant draw at all! So thanks heaps... yeah sorry i know its a bad angle but its the only pic i have of her atm :s bit bad hey lol thanks again


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Would you PLEASE draw one for me? Ill post pics if you say yes


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------

